# االاقسام العامة > المنتخب الوطني - صقور الجديان >  >  نائب رئيس نادي مريخ الابيض : اشيد بفريق بشبكة الرعيم

## yassirali66

*



اشاد السيد نائب رئيس مريخ الابيض السيد/ خالد الشيخ حاج محمود
بفريق شبكة الزعيم وقال في كلمته:-
نحن سعداء اننا نشهد مثل هذه البادره والتي من شانها ان تزيد من الترابط المريخي عبر كافه وسائله.
وهي لفته بارعه من شبكة ومنتديات الزعيم ونحن في اداره النادي نشجع كل فكره طموحه من شانها ان تزيد من الترباط او تدعم الزعيم الاب
اليوم تكمن السعاده في اننا شاهدنا مجموعه طيبه من الشباب ترتدي شعار المريخ
لان هذه هي البدايه الصحيحه لخلق روافد من شانها تغذيه الزعيم
ونحن باسم مجلس المريخ اعلن باننا سنقدم الغالي والنفيس لهذا الفريق الذي  انبهرت به حقيقه وكان لي مفاجاه اعتز بها.؟...سنقدم له كل الرعايه من دعم  ومسانده واعطاءه عضويات النادي ...كما سنخصص غرف للاعبين بدار مريخ الابيض
التحيه لشبكة الزعيم التي بدات نهضتها مع انطلاق النهضه بمريخ الابيض حيث  اننا عقدنا العزم علي تسجيل لاعبين جدد والاهتمام بمريخ الابيض حتي يعود  علي ماكان عليه سابقا حيث حقق المريخ المركز الثاني السودان ولعب افريقيا  مع فريق العاصفه وان شاء الله سنعيدها سيرتها الاولي
*

----------


## yassirali66

*
*

----------


## yassirali66

*هذا واقيمت مباره شبكة الزعيم وفريق 6 اكتوبر
 والتي حقق فيها فريق شبكة الزعيم انتصاره الاول 2/0
الف مبروك شبكة الزعيم


*

----------


## yassirali66

*
*

----------


## yassirali66

*
*

----------


## yassirali66

*شباب 6 اكتوبر
لكم التحيه وانتم تشاركوننا
فرحة تاسيس الفريق


*

----------


## yassirali66

*اليوم الدعوه عامه لتكريم رموز المريخ والشبكه
بميدان سجن الابيض عند الخامسه
والكل مدعويين لحضور المهرجان
*

----------


## الرطـانـــــي

*بدايةً.. لك من الشكر أجزله.
بالتوفيق لفريق شبكة الزعيم إن شاء الله. 
وبالتوفيق ايضاً لمريخ الأبيض ونشاهد هذا الفريق ضمن أندية الممتاز. 
هناك أندية المريخ بالولايات حقيقةً نتمني أن نشاهد أكثر من مريخ بالدوري الممتاز (مريخ بورتسودان.. مدني .. الحصاحيصا... إلخ). حتى لا نري فرق الجلافيط في أكثر من ولاية حاضرة بالدوري الممتاز. 
هل هناك دعم مادي من المريخ الأب لمريخ الولايات؟؟؟!!!!!!!!!!!!.. أتمني ذلك.

*

----------


## عجبكو

*نتمنى لكم التوفيق دوما يا صفوة
                        	*

----------


## طارق حامد

*فووووووووووووق
                        	*

----------


## yassirali66

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة طارق حامد
					

فووووووووووووق



وان شاء الله دائما مريخنا فوق
تسلم الحبيب طارق
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*مبروك عودة البوست و شكرا طارق حامد
                        	*

----------


## yassirali66

*اقيم مهرجان تكريم  رموز المريخ متمثله في الاخ/خالد الشيخ نائب رئيس مجلس مريخ الابيض والاخ  /حافظ رئيس الرابطه والاخ دحدوح نائب الرئيس والاخ ود تمبول مراقب الشبكه

هذه الصورة مصغره ... نقره على هذا الشريط لعرض الصوره بالمقاس  الحقيقي ... المقاس الحقيقي 1600x1200 .
*

----------


## yassirali66

*وقد القي السيد خالد كلمه قال فيها





نحن نشيد بهذا العمل الجليل والذي تاكد لي تماما بانه احد افرع التغذيه لفريق المريخ الابيض ومن ثم الي المريخ العاصمي...
ونحن في الاداره نثمن كل الجهود لنرقي بهذه الكوكبه وانا اعلن نيابة عن مجلس المريخ بتبي ورعاية هذا الفريق ودعمه بكل الوسائل
كل من يبذل العرق فان جهده لا يضيع ...اي لاعب الان مسجل بشبكة الزعيم هو  في الاصل ينتمي للمريخ بل سنضيف اليكم حوالي 20 لاعبا من المريخ لينضمو  اليكم تحت رعايتكم دون تدخل منا
*

----------


## yassirali66

*وجاءت كلمة المنتدي والتي مثلها/ياسر علي قائلا:-






انا اهيب بهؤلاء الشباب وقد ادهشني روعه ما رايناه منكم اليوم من لعب علي مستوي عالي
هدفنا بشبكة الزعيم ان يكون لنا فريق يحمل اسم شبكة الزعيم وكما اورد اخي خالد فانه سيكون تحت رعايه مريخيه مائا بالمائه
سيتم منح كل اللاعبين عضويات نادي المريخ كما سيتم تخصيص غرف للاعبين
ودعم الرمريخ لكم بالكدارات والفنايل وجميع مستلزمات اللعب
وانا اشكر مدرسه العرين لهذا التكريم اللافت للنظر
والي الامام تحت شعار
سنسابق قرص الشمس لغد افضل
*

----------


## yassirali66

*فريق 

شبكة الزعــــــــــــــــيم



*

----------


## yassirali66

*كما منح مجلس المريخ ادارة الجهاز الفني الي المدرب/ خالد اسماعيل
وعهدت اليه اختيار طاقمة الفني




*

----------


## yassirali66

*
*

----------


## yassirali66

*وفي ذات المناسبه اقيمت عصرا مباراه بين شبكة الزعيم وفريق المستقبل انتهت بثلاثه اهداف لكل فريق





*

----------


## yassirali66

*
*

----------


## yassirali66

*
*

----------


## yassirali66

*
*

----------


## yassirali66

*
*

----------


## yassirali66

*صحيفة السوبر تنشر الخبر




*

----------


## yassirali66

*برغم قلة الامكانات
ولكن
حبنا للزعيم

يصنع المعجزات
*

----------


## عجبكو

*شكرا لكم و نتمنى لكم التوفيق دوما و ابدا و نطلب دعمكم من كل مريخي عاشق للكيان و نحن جاهزين بس انتو شيروا و نحنا تحت الخدمة
                        	*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*ربنا يوفقكم ياحبيبنا 
ونتمني ان نراكم في الغريب العاجل في الممتاذ
                        	*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*هسى يا 66 فرصة ضرب اللون دى فاتتكم
فريق المستقبل ده تعادلتو معاهو لييييييييييه ؟؟
جاييكم ازرق مفروض تضربوه !!
*

----------


## ابولين

*الزول الجميل في طبعو دايما هادي 00هكذا انت يا ابو علي 000 اتمني لكم التوفيق وللمولود الجديد ان يصير عملاقا ويكون اضافة حققية للرياضة بالابيض والسودان 000
                        	*

----------


## yassirali66

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عجبكو
					

شكرا لكم و نتمنى لكم التوفيق دوما و ابدا و نطلب دعمكم من كل مريخي عاشق للكيان و نحن جاهزين بس انتو شيروا و نحنا تحت الخدمة



ان شاء الله ياعجبكو
بس كتر ال..........
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*اكتر شنو يا ياسر قول ساي و اوع تقول لي السكات و الموية البارده هاهاهاهاهاها
قول ساي يا حبيب طلباتك اوامر
                        	*

----------


## yassirali66

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الأبيض ضميرك
					

هسى يا 66 فرصة ضرب اللون دى فاتتكم
فريق المستقبل ده تعادلتو معاهو لييييييييييه ؟؟
جاييكم ازرق مفروض تضربوه !!



غلطه في الثواني الاولي كلفتنا الكثير
لكن الجايات اكتر من الرايحات
                        	*

----------


## yassirali66

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابولين
					

الزول الجميل في طبعو دايما هادي 00هكذا انت يا ابو علي 000 اتمني لكم التوفيق وللمولود الجديد ان يصير عملاقا ويكون اضافة حققية للرياضة بالابيض والسودان 000



طالما ابو لين مع الصفوه
سيصير هذا المولود عملاقا
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة yassirali66
					





والله شكلهم يفرح النفس
ياياسر ابقو عليهم عشره سيكونو وقود للمريخ الاب باذن الله
*

----------


## yassirali66

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

والله شكلهم يفرح النفس
ياياسر ابقو عليهم عشره سيكونو وقود للمريخ الاب باذن الله



وهذا ما نتمناه اخي الحبيب
كسلاوي...
سيكبر ان شاء الله ويكون له شأن..تذكر كلامي هذا

*

----------


## عبد العظيم حاج عمر

* اخى الحبيب ياسر
تسلموا ياراقيين 
الفكرة روعة 
والفريق ماشاء الله
ولازم تعملوا برنامج رحلة وزيارة للخرطوم
 التحية لصاحب الفكرة وداعميها ومنفذيها 
*

----------


## yassirali66

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبد العظيم حاج عمر
					

 اخى الحبيب ياسر
تسلموا ياراقيين 
الفكرة روعة 
والفريق ماشاء الله
ولازم تعملوا برنامج رحلة وزيارة للخرطوم
 التحية لصاحب الفكرة وداعميها ومنفذيها 




ان شاء الله ياابوعابده
بس جهزو فريقكم
*

----------


## yassirali66

*تسخينة فريق شبكة الزعيم

&feature=player_embedded
*

----------

